# HCP Show in Vegas



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Halloween, Costume, and Party Show
March 6-9, 2009
Sands Expo, Las Vegas

Anyone planning on going to this?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Probably not going to the show itself this year.


----------

